# TTS test drive - disappointed



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello

Just test drive a mk3 TTS and was very disappinted. 
this was after a Quattro stronic. 230 ps

What am I missing here? I felt barely any difference in torque or acceleration.

Very disappointed.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> Hello
> 
> Just test drive a mk3 TTS and was very disappinted.
> this was after a Quattro stronic. 230 ps
> ...


Did you have it in dynamic mode with the gearbox in sport?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

torque less ready (it starts later) than a 230hp..it's normal!


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Dynamic the whole time

Has put me off getting one as it's over the 40k tax bracket.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

There isn't much difference in the torque between these two until you get above 4000 revs. Below this they will be almost identical. Above this the 230 drops off, but the 310 keeps going flat until nearly 6000 revs which is where the maximum power is.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT is more ready at low revs and obviously TTs has more power at high revs...
this is a well known news..consider that this difference was bigger on the mk2..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Get the TT save the extra money and get a remap  you wont be disappointed then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Deal as follows

TT MK3 Quattro Stronic
Daytona grey
Heated seats
Comfort pack
Interior light package

Otr price 39875 ish
Audi price after showing orange wheels came back with 32500 ish

3K deposit
417 pcm for 4 years.

I was told its a super deal and I need to get it asap


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

If you spec a TT with 230ps up to the same approximate equipment level minus the magnetic suspension it is less than 4K difference. It gets you 1s faster 0-62. It's not going to feel THAT different when it's already quick.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> TT is more ready at low revs and obviously TTs has more power at high revs...
> this is a well known news..consider that this difference was bigger on the mk2..


With all due respect, this is a little confusing! The TTS has slightly more torque at low revs, but probably not enough to be noticeable, but has masses more torque over 4500 revs upwards, hence the extra power.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Difference is night and day if you get out of second.
If you just pop around town the Huracan doesn't feel much different either.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

This was a full blast around town and motorway going into naughty numbers

Anyone here know a rough figure to aim for as 417 is way too high

Thanks


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Difference is night and day if you get out of second.
> If you just pop around town the Huracan doesn't feel much different either.


Agreed,it also sounds a lot better and the mag ride is very nice to have especially on uk roads and especially with 20" wheels,you get the sporty look without breaking your spine in half.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not going to feel very different at legal speeds. Both cars are under 5.3 secs to 60 which is stupidly quick. Imagine at 100mph the tts would show its extra muscle


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

mirinjawbo said:


> This was a full blast around town and motorway going into naughty numbers
> 
> Anyone here know a rough figure to aim for as 417 is way too high
> 
> Thanks


Hmm. You got offered over 7k discount which is about as good as it gets. Not sure where you are in the U.K. But generally around London it is quite hard to get over 6.5k and further North you can stretch a bit further.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

jonstatt said:


> mirinjawbo said:
> 
> 
> > This was a full blast around town and motorway going into naughty numbers
> ...


I agree with this. £32,500 on a list price of £39,875 is a total discount of about 18.5%. This isn't far off the absolute best anyone on here has had and is higher than most of us have had.

Plugging your numbers into Audi's finance calculator suggests a monthly amount of around £405. Without knowing the exact spec and the exact prices then their figure of £417 is probably not unreasonable.

Interestingly, applying the same discount and deposit to a TTS only increases the monthly payment by around £20 though I appreciate it also buggers up the tax and that same discount might not even be available on a TTS if the one you've been quoted on is a stock car.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

He also told me that the 40k discount applied after the savings. However I believe it's based on the original list price? So TTS is always over 40 and the one quoted was 39k regardless of options.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ttsser said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > TT is more ready at low revs and obviously TTs has more power at high revs...
> ...


TT less torque (obviously) sooner than the TTs..that's why TTs is less ready at low revs. 
I noticed a thing on this forum, if someone says something that ruin the perfection of a TTs is condemned!
To have more power, the engine has to revs more so keeping same engine and turbo they have to move the torque..later!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The 184PS Diesel has 380Nm too and with a gross weight of 65KGs less that the base TT, but yet manages to only hit 60 in 7.3seconds. It's not just about the Nm

Here the same comparison for the same engines, different body. (night and day)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRfxc5T ... NTA0MjAxNw


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,



> TT MK3 Quattro Stronic
> Daytona grey
> Heated seats
> Comfort pack
> Interior light package


Noticed the spec you quoted did not include the TecPack. I think as other people have said this is a must have to improve the resale and for my mind get the most enjoyment out of the car.

I had a Mk2 TTS with 268bhp and now have a Mk3 with 306bhp and I notice the difference between those two.

Just my opinion 

Ant


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

winrya said:


> It's not going to feel very different at legal speeds. Both cars are under 5.3 secs to 60 which is stupidly quick. Imagine at 100mph the tts would show its extra muscle


It is 13% faster up to 60 mph. You will seriously feel that. But only if you use the top of the rev range, for instance, using launch control in the Stronic or slipping the clutch from standstill in a manual. You will also feel the power when flooring it in the correct gear to get above 4000 rpm. That could be overtaking at 30mph or sliding round a corner at 60.
You will seriously feel it if you let it rev, regardless of the speed you are going!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Regarding not having the Tech Pack the the £500 VED must be a major re-sale issue in say 3yrs time on a post April car,when there will be pre April cars on the market.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

ttsser said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > It's not going to feel very different at legal speeds. Both cars are under 5.3 secs to 60 which is stupidly quick. Imagine at 100mph the tts would show its extra muscle
> ...


I've never driven a tts so can't comment. I did however switch at last minute from swapping my a3 for an s3 to swapping the wife's diesel tt to the s tronic quattro tt due to a last minute test in which we were shocked how much better the tt was. Loads more noise, better body control, better interior and it felt quicker and more responsive. I can only imagine the tts is frighteningly quick but whatever tt you choice I'm sure you'll be happy. Tts is off the table for the wife now as I'll never be prepared to pay the extra £500 a year tax.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Look at the data you have just posted. 230ps has 370 Nm at 1600 revs, TTS has 380 at 1800 revs, but check the graph and you will see it still has more than 270 at 1600 revs. At no point in time does the 230 ps deliver more torque. Fact! Besides which, you never drive in the rpm range of 1600-1800 unless you are doing the shopping with your grandma!


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

They wouldn't of done anything to the TTS would they To make people buy a new car? Rather than the used TTS I asked?

I test drove with my gf and after getting out the TTS her words were "that was boring. I wanna see the TTS now. Not knowing we tried the TTS first


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Unless you were really thrashing it you probably won't have noticed it so much speed wise but you should have felt the stiffer ride in dynamic with the TTS having mag ride unless it was altered to comfort within dynamic.

Perhaps worth another test to see if it was a one off or you continue to think the same


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> They wouldn't of done anything to the TTS would they To make people buy a new car? Rather than the used TTS I asked?
> 
> I test drove with my gf and after getting out the TTS her words were "that was boring. I wanna see the TTS now. Not knowing we tried the TTS first


Boring as in it was well balanced,well controlled and didn't try and kill you?


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Incorrect

More as in was expecting alot more pinning back into the seat with the acceleration. Her 235i definitely does this so when comparing that's why we both didn't feel much


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I have came from an M235i myself and at first the TTS didn't feel quite as quick at higher speeds but after a proper thrash one night I'm not so sure. It's never felt lacking acceleration wise though so worth another test for sure


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> Incorrect
> 
> More as in was expecting alot more pinning back into the seat with the acceleration. Her 235i definitely does this so when comparing that's why we both didn't feel much


Ah ok well atleast you know your not an Audi person now And you can keep he BMW,audis are just as fast but in a very much more controlled manner,personally I think it's a much nicer place to be when your sat in an Audi but appriciate for many its simply just about speed and nothing else.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes

Interior I loved. Big step up from my mk2. Have been after a TTS for a while and just a bit annoyed with how I felt after the test drive. Maybe I'll give it another go


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You need to take it to a country lane, put the gearbox in manual, drive select in dynamic, and make sure its up to temp as it works best then.

At least that way you will see it at its best.

You do need to push it harder than most cars to get the full amount of fun out of it. Eg you can easily floor it much sooner out of a corner, which is fun 

TBH the TTS is a fast A-B car, its very competent and safe, so at lower speeds it can feel a bit dull. The "fun zone" is found when you push it past what a RWD car would be happy doing, if you come from RWD cars, you might be holding back a bit too much (maybe).


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> Yes
> 
> Interior I loved. Big step up from my mk2. Have been after a TTS for a while and just a bit annoyed with how I felt after the test drive. Maybe I'll give it another go


Give it another go,put it in full dynamic with stronic in sport then go find a road with lots of bends and a few straights and I think you will feel differently,the problem I have found is the TTS is almost wasted on uk roads as you never get to go fast enough for it to really come alive,you only have to blip the throttle and your at the next roundabout or next set of lights or braking for traffic,get the car on the open road and its a fantastic car,so well made and perfectly balanced,round corners I'd bet it would have the BMW for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Agree, you need to find a quiet unused road that it twisty and has some straights so as to show up the car's pace.
Will you notice the different between a S and standard car? Maybe if you did back to back drives.

As to to th deal, 18% off list is good.
This is quiet time of year as sales fall off and I think this new method of car tax is bringing uncertainty so could be good deals out there.

Other option, look at a lightly used 'demonstatrator'


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Lightly used demonstrator! excellent advice. Also no-one so far has tried to quote the price of the smile on your face with an Audi TTs.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Pretty good deal, I guess the only way is to increase your deposit to get the monthly rate lower?? Unless you ask dealer or some other site to beat your current quote?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

daddow said:


> Lightly used demonstrator! excellent advice. Also no-one so far has tried to quote the price of the smile on your face with an Audi TTs.


Totally agree daddow! It's one of those cars that makes you feel good,the smiles per gallon are more than the miles per gallon 8)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

mirinjawbo said:


> Hello
> 
> Just test drive a mk3 TTS and was very disappinted.
> this was after a Quattro stronic. 230 ps
> ...


Must have been something wrong with the TTS you drove :? 
I had a 230bhp TT as a loaner for a day and getting back into my TTS was night and day difference in terms of performance. Not saying the lower spec TT was bad, but the TTS adds more sound, a very noticeable increase in power, better brakes, etc. In fact, the first test drive I had in a mk3 was in the 230 Quattro and it nearly put me off ordering a TTS, as it was very underwhelming performance wise, to be fair, I was in a new RS3 at the time. But when I did then drive a TTS, my concerns were gone in an instant. 60 in what is it? 4.5 secs and excellent mid range grunt to boot. Hell, mine can pull away from my brothers new Focus RS that's got more power than my car...


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> mirinjawbo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Don't want to turn this into a bun-fight between TT and TTS, but to describe the 230bhp TT as 'underwhelming performance-wise' is a bit rich!

I have been wondering if a TTS should be my next car for a while. I tried (unsuccessfully) to get a TTS as a courtesy car, but got a late 2016 S3 as a consolation prize just to give me a feel for the engine. I could feel the extra grunt once the car was moving, but was horrified by the extra lag you get from a standing start. There's some lag on the TT, but nothing like it was on that car (and presumably the TTS too as it has the same engine).

Yes, the TT (230bhp) is slower than the TTS (310bhp), but the way it delivers the fun is (IMHO) far more useable. Trade 0.6 seconds on the race to 62mph for that? Think I will...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> Yes, the TT (230bhp) is slower than the TTS (310bhp), but the way it delivers the fun is (IMHO) far more useable. Trade 0.6 seconds on the race to 62mph for that? Think I will...


Yeah, I would agree, and I have a TTS. Love the car, and I wanted quattro + the extras it came with, but the TT 230PS is certainly responsive and fun. With the TTS, you need to make sure you knock it into sport on the DSG at junctions if you need the acceleration (which keeps the idle at a higher rpm, so is more ready to go)


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

agreed..

I have a TTS and have been caught out a couple of times at roundabouts now 
i drive in Dynamic / sport all the time now.


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

jhoneyman said:


> agreed..
> 
> I have a TTS and have been caught out a couple of times at roundabouts now
> i drive in Dynamic / sport all the time now.


You mean with the tail out? I thought this cars couldnt oversteer?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

James cole said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > agreed..
> ...


No he means pulling away too slowly.

Although I have somehow got used to pulling away fast in D, you have to kind of know how far to press the pedal and get the timing right and its fine. But yeah sport makes it a lot easier.


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

Rev said:


> James cole said:
> 
> 
> > jhoneyman said:
> ...


Right... I believe all DSGs have some "hesitation"


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

not had a problem pulling away in my TTS if im honest in D or sport,just a quick press of the pedal and its gone.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think maybe I had some issues at first because I came from a manual, never having had an auto or DSG before. I think in a manual you do get a more instant response, and coupled with the turbo, there is a noticable difference between the TTS and my old car, but if you've been driving autos/turbos a while it probably isn't something you notice any more... I guess


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Rev said:


> I think maybe I had some issues at first because I came from a manual, never having had an auto or DSG before. I think in a manual you do get a more instant response, and coupled with the turbo, there is a noticable difference between the TTS and my old car, but if you've been driving autos/turbos a while it probably isn't something you notice any more... I guess


Makes perfect sense,I've come from a mk1 225 TT which has days more turbo lag then the mk3.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blackhole128 said:


> Don't want to turn this into a bun-fight between TT and TTS, but to describe the 230bhp TT as 'underwhelming performance-wise' is a bit rich!
> 
> I have been wondering if a TTS should be my next car for a while. I tried (unsuccessfully) to get a TTS as a courtesy car, but got a late 2016 S3 as a consolation prize just to give me a feel for the engine. I could feel the extra grunt once the car was moving, but was horrified by the extra lag you get from a standing start. There's some lag on the TT, but nothing like it was on that car (and presumably the TTS too as it has the same engine).
> 
> Yes, the TT (230bhp) is slower than the TTS (310bhp), but the way it delivers the fun is (IMHO) far more useable. Trade 0.6 seconds on the race to 62mph for that? Think I will...


That's probably just as well, as the TT*S *(there's the clue) will always be the faster, more engaging of the two to drive. I've driven two of the 230bhp TT's and I wouldn't call them gutless, but they weren't exactly what I would call fast or hugely engaging. I recall last year a blue 230 TT try to muscle up with me on a twisty bit of B road. Not sure what he was hoping to prove, but I left him for dust on the straights and he was clearly not abke to carry as much speed as me through the corners, he was also braking a lot earlier than I had to.

I would however take a 2 litre quat' over say the new S3, as that's as dull as ditch water to drive, none of the TT mk3's are of that ilk. But I think to say (your words) "...the TT (230bhp) is slower than the TTS (310bhp), but the way it delivers the fun is (IMHO) far more useable..." is frankly cobblers, especially given the mid range clout of the TTS, the way it grips, wet or dry, the better brakes and better handling. Still, I get it, you own the lesser powered car, obviously are very happy with it, so good for you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's defiantly worth the extra over the base model.
Not something you can say for all models in the range compared to the next one down. :lol:


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I am really surprised that anyone who drives a TTS would drive it in anything other than Dynamic Manual mode nearly all the time? You don't buy a Thourghbred for pony club?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttsser said:


> I am really surprised that anyone who drives a TTS would drive it in anything other than Dynamic Manual mode nearly all the time? You don't buy a Thourghbred for pony club?


90% of the time I drive mine in Comfort, mainly for the commute through Auckland Traffic, why would I want it changing down a gear to S2 or S3 all the time for a 27kph commute?

When I head to the beach, mountains, ranges then it will be in Dynmaic mode 

You cant drive everywhere all the time like its on steroids, as much as it would be fun it will just get on your nerves


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> It's defiantly worth the extra over the base model.
> Not something you can say for all models in the range compared to the next one down. :lol:












Perhaps we can get another thread for the RS is worse than spam from a can/RS is better than an R8 folks to congregate and bash/bicker/evangelize/etc so we don't all have to read the same posts by the same five to ten people in every thread.

As to the TTS/TT comparison, I've driven both a little, and definitely appreciated the TTS over the TT, which felt under-powered for a sports car. Just fine for cruising, but I would personally pick up a different vehicle for that style of driving. The TTS was good fun, but like others, if you're wanting it to be exciting, I suggest putting it in dynamic and driving in sport mode, the engine does like to be turning a higher RPM/stay under load to keep the boost up so you avoid lag.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Value for money is alway a key consideration when picking a model.
if the 10k uplift is not worth it, why do it...? Pretty simple really..

We could always talk about colours or best washing techniques again i guess? :roll:


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Value for money is alway a key consideration when picking a model.
> if the 10k uplift is not worth it, why do it...? Pretty simple really..
> 
> We could always talk about colours or best washing techniques again i guess? :roll:


Your valuation and some one else's valuation of differences between TTS/TT RS are not the same, this isn't some factual debate where there is a binary right/wrong answer. You find the 10k not worth it, others find it well worth it - again - you're just beating a dead horse. We all know your views, and know the opposite side's views too. Not every thread needs you repeating them; this thread is about the TT/TTS. You're just injecting your viewpoint on a different model not even being discussed, yet again. I'll pop on out because I'm adding no more value to this thread in responding to you than you have with your commentary, and that's unfortunate.

Good luck OP, hopefully you have enough feedback to help you out in your decision! I'd go with the TTS, but do try it in sport/dynamic.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

thebears said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > I am really surprised that anyone who drives a TTS would drive it in anything other than Dynamic Manual mode nearly all the time? You don't buy a Thourghbred for pony club?
> ...


Yes, I guess I wasn't taking that into consideration. I have a 3 mile commute if I take the scenic route.
But even in traffic I prefer manual mode. Occasionally D mode. Never S mode, where the gear choice is like a teenager on coke who has just passed his driving test!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

ttsser said:


> Yes, I guess I wasn't taking that into consideration. I have a 3 mile commute if I take the scenic route.
> But even in traffic I prefer manual mode. Occasionally D mode. Never S mode, where the gear choice is like a teenager on coke who has just passed his driving test!


Yeah, I really like manual mode. Just wish it wouldn't auto upshift, I seriously hate that :/


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Rev said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I guess I wasn't taking that into consideration. I have a 3 mile commute if I take the scenic route.
> ...


I quite like that feature of self preservation. And much better than my last car that kept hitting the limit. Although not ideal when it changes up mid corner because wheelspin allows the revs to hit the limit!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i like the S mode when i wanna have a bit of fun as it makes the car feel like a genuine sports car and i especially like that it blips the throttle when it downshifts,but S mode is not really for town driving as most of the time the car wont even get out of 3rd :lol:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I think the TTS s tronic lacks something in between the D and S mode. D always keeps the revs so low that when accelerate you suffer turbo lag, and S keeps the revs too high unless you're driving in full attack mode.

I do think the TTS performance can be a little underwhelming when just driven in D. It's definitely a car that likes the revs kept high, and only really comes alive in S. Something in between the two would be better for most driving situations IMO.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

None of this mode selection stuff whilst driving the TTS manual


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ormandj said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It's defiantly worth the extra over the base model.
> ...


It looks more like a donkey, not a horse. Maybe thats the issue?
EVERY thread here is pretty much pure opinion rather than a binary right or wrong. :lol:

If the OP doesn't feel the difference, don't buy but its hard to get a difference feeling from a forum as its subjective by nature.
Many will say wrong mode, wrong whatever, its broken, you were pressing the brake but we have no way of telling. But regardless of all those things the difference should be obvious even if the S is in econ mode, its a big gap same as it is from S to RS (opps sorry forgot not allowed to compare upwards)..


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was behind a new S3 yesterday and it shot off like a rocket,looked very fast so I would expect a TTS to be the same
if not faster.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

90TJM said:


> I was behind a new S3 yesterday and it shot off like a rocket,looked very fast so I would expect a TTS to be the same
> if not faster.


It's faster,not a scientific test obviously but I had an off the lights sprint against one the other day and when the road went back into single file I was a cars length in front,presumably an a3 is heavier than the TT :roll:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Reasty said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I was behind a new S3 yesterday and it shot off like a rocket,looked very fast so I would expect a TTS to be the same
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I love paper number fights, esp when Audi are known for not telling the truth...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I certainly won't be getting into any paper number fights :lol: all I'm saying is we where accelerating equally and the tts was faster in this instance.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Reasty said:


> I certainly won't be getting into any paper number fights :lol: all I'm saying is we where accelerating equally and the tts was faster in this instance.


? Either both cars were accelerating equally, or the TTS was faster... ?

If accelerating equally surely they would be at the same speed?

Unless I really was asleep during physics lessons... :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly won't be getting into any paper number fights :lol: all I'm saying is we where accelerating equally and the tts was faster in this instance.
> ...


Sorry having just read that back I can see your point,I should of just used plain English and said we both had our foot down and the tts was faster :lol: :wink:


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I love paper number fights, esp when Audi are known for not telling the truth...


Really? Do any other people 'know' this?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

ttsser said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I love paper number fights, esp when Audi are known for not telling the truth...
> ...


There was some shit about emissions I think.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wasn't hinting at dirty diesels.
Audi are some what relaxed/conservative in reporting actual engine outputs (BHP/PS) was what i was meaning.

I dont know if the doc is in error or Audi are revising things again. 
But the TTS has/had engine code CJXG and the S3 has/had a very slightly different engine coded CJXC (same as golf r). golf/S3 is or was lower at 300bhp but with the same Nm.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> That's probably just as well, as the TT*S *(there's the clue) will always be the faster, more engaging of the two to drive. I've driven two of the 230bhp TT's and I wouldn't call them gutless, but they weren't exactly what I would call fast or hugely engaging. I recall last year a blue 230 TT try to muscle up with me on a twisty bit of B road. Not sure what he was hoping to prove, but I left him for dust on the straights and he was clearly not abke to carry as much speed as me through the corners, he was also braking a lot earlier than I had to.
> 
> I would however take a 2 litre quat' over say the new S3, as that's as dull as ditch water to drive, none of the TT mk3's are of that ilk. But I think to say (your words) "...the TT (230bhp) is slower than the TTS (310bhp), but the way it delivers the fun is (IMHO) far more useable..." is frankly cobblers, especially given the mid range clout of the TTS, the way it grips, wet or dry, the better brakes and better handling. Still, I get it, you own the lesser powered car, obviously are very happy with it, so good for you.


Of course you love your TTS and think it's great. Just couldn't live with the massive turbo lag every day when darting into traffic from a standstill.

By the way, the guy in the blue TT (not me!) was probably not trying to "prove" anything - maybe just having some fun and testing the difference between your car and his/hers? I tried to chase an M3 the other day knowing it had more power just to see how much difference there was (not as much difference as I was expecting, but he obviously pulled away).

My car has Quattro too, so is great in wet or dry. I believe the brakes on the TTS are better, but I'm constantly surprised at how good the ones on my TT are so they must be very good indeed.

Sure, TTS, great car, better spec than the standard TT, it's going to be faster on the straights. Bends -- magnetic ride on the TTS might give some assistance, but it comes down more to the driver's skill and experience I'd say.

I was/am really considering a TTS as my next car. Perhaps I'd better try one before I finally decide to dismiss that idea, but if it's anything like as laggy as the S3 drivetrain I'll be happy for you to continue to have your 'superior' car...


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Just couldn't live with the massive turbo lag every day when darting into traffic from a standstill.


I don't want to get into someone else's argument but this point should be cleared up. There is no 'massive turbo lag... from standstill'. The evidence is 0-60 in 4.6, no lag there. There can be lag if you're in the wrong gear though, and this is compounded by the stronic in D mode. If you come up to a roundabout at say 70, slow down then put your foot down to make a fast exit, chances are it's still in a high gear and there's the problem. S mode will change down earlier to keep the revs up, in manual it's not a problem as you should (?) be already in the right gear. People think stronic is magic, it's not, it can't anticipate what you are going to do, driver skill is still required.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

keithS said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > Just couldn't live with the massive turbo lag every day when darting into traffic from a standstill.
> ...


Agree totally,turbo lag on the tts is virtually non existent,if your in the wrong gear then it lags like any car does,S mode there is no lag at all and manual,well that's entirely down to your own driving skill as said.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I had the same when I drove my current car, an M235i. First test drive it was in comfort mode with the gear box in drive. I thought it was awful, so laggy and didn't match my expectations at all. Next test drive everything was in sport, my god, it was so much better.

Can't wait to see what my new TTS is like in comparison.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> Hello
> 
> Just test drive a mk3 TTS and was very disappinted.
> this was after a Quattro stronic. 230 ps
> ...


User error


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

keithS said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > Just couldn't live with the massive turbo lag every day when darting into traffic from a standstill.
> ...


Hi Keith,
Not really an argument, just a difference of opinion sparked by personal preferences!

Just to be clear, the lag I'm on about isn't whilst the vehicle is moving - it's when setting out from a standing start. My car is an S-tronic and the S3 I drove was also an S-tronic. The lag I referred to isn't turbo lag -- it's delay due to the auto box that I'm talking about. Once properly moving, additional acceleration is instant with no sign of turbo lag at all.

I normally drive in Dynamic mode with "S" selected. In my TT at a junction waiting to get out into traffic, sometimes you go for a gap, the S-tronic decides to think about it for a second or two then WHAM! it takes off and makes the oncoming traffic think you're cutting them up. I've found that lifting off the brake a bit while waiting for the gap allows the revs to rise just a little and the effect is less. Also, mashing the accelerator seems to give the auto box (torque converter?) too much to cope with so not doing that helps too. Whatever causes it, it's still an annoying and potentially calamitous trait of the drivetrain.

I drove the S3 after almost a year of driving my TT so was quite able to judge the difference in the cars. Compared to my car, the S3 drivetrain showed considerably more reluctance to get off the line from a standing start. Again, it may just be that I needed to lift off the brake more when trying it, but I was shocked by it to say the least. Once the car got going, the additional power was noticeable and very enjoyable, but I was just saying that (for everyday driving) I'm not sure I'd be happy living with that drivetrain "lag" being worse than that of my TT.

As I mentioned in my earlier post, I'll be sure to test drive a TTS before I decide on my next car. Perhaps I had a bad S3, but I'm sure I've seen others comment on this forum about the drivetrain "lag" being worse on the TTS when starting off.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Different software, or should i say more refined with bugs fixed.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

There are so many other factors that come into play like people in car, quality of tyres, fuel octane, wheel sizes etc.

The differences here are fractions of a second, what really matters is how you feel in "your" car, the overall package!

I know that my car is quicker that most other cars on the road, but I know it is not THE quickest; however, it always puts a smile on my face and that is what I want a car to do. To look forward to driving it 

Each to their own, I would not have an S3 because I do not like the shape in the same way I would not have a SQ3.

Ant


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I test drove a TT S-Tronic Quattro prior to going for the TTS and I remember thinking its a bloody good car. I had it away for the whole day and as most have said on there below 40-50mph there isn't much in it and torque initially feels pretty good. The TTS however has a stronger top end and when the speeds get naughty its not even in the same league. Don't ask me how but lets just say there are plenty TT's round here and not many TTS's...

However my daily is a 2016 Golf GTi Performance Pack with a stage one remap and if I had to say it feels stronger than the TTS at the top end. I can slowly walk past a Golf R when the speeds get naughty, however my TTS has the GTi every time. For me the TTS is a no brainer, its better looking, carries more appeal, feels sportier and has mag ride which I need as the roads are naff round here. If PCP's are the name of the game then I doubt there is a huge difference in payments so why not go for the TTS. Cash wise if most of your time is spent round town and the occasional long run then get a FWD TT and save the pennies.

Cheers


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone tried the tts 0-60 without launch control. The s3 is 5.7 because lauch control holds the revs at 4k but you can't do that in every day driving. Maybe a manual tts would be quicker of the line without l.c


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone tried the tts 0-60 without launch control. The s3 is 5.7 because lauch control holds the revs at 4k but you can't do that in every day driving. Maybe a manual tts would be quicker of the line without l.c


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought that the 0-62 time was quoted without using LC? In fact, videos on Youtube suggest that with LC it's quicker, around 4.1/4.2 ish.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Rev said:


> I think maybe I had some issues at first because I came from a manual, never having had an auto or DSG before. I think in a manual you do get a more instant response, and coupled with the turbo, there is a noticable difference between the TTS and my old car, but if you've been driving autos/turbos a while it probably isn't something you notice any more... I guess


I drove a manual before (see footer) - I think with a manual you can set the RPM precisely before/as you release the clutch, in effect doing the same as the "sport" mode in the DSG gearbox. However the more you drive the DSG/TTS the more you get familiar with it and the easier it is to judge the throttle response


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree that you learn how to get the best from the DSG.

On my Golf R (still waiting for TTS, but I bet it's the same) the DSG is more responsive if I manually select 1st gear, even when using S Manual mode. That is, if I approach a junction and don't change down to 1st and just let the car downshift to 1st, the car is less responsive when pulling away again. I don't ever use S Auto mode, but I suspect it would be the same and not have the same response as manually selecting 1st gear. I notice the DSG and engine response alter depending on accelerating, decelerating and/or braking and I suspect that the software remains in decelerate/braking mode unless you manually select 1st gear. Hence, not as ready for the off.

For me, if I am feeling lazy, cruising or when the car is warming up, I just leave in D Auto.
S Auto is pointless. You can't properly control and thrash a car in auto, besides the programming is naff!
S Manual is 99 times out of 100, far better than any human as far as clutch control and gear change goes. It is progress and I can see little advantage of an old fashioned manual gearbox?


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I was an avid manual fan as I found that an auto never changed gear when I would, but after having S-Tronic in the last two cars it was a must-have in my latest TTS.

You do modify your driving style to get the best out of the S-Tronic buy using the accelerator differently and I find driving in Sport mode breaks that new style so I only use it for overtaking etc.

Or maybe I am just getting old and lazy 

Ant


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was an avid manual fan as I found that an auto never changed gear when I would, but after having S-Tronic in the last two cars it was a must-have in my latest TTS.
> 
> ...


Do you mean 'Sport Auto' or 'Sport Manual'. I always select Sport with Manual because it ups the revs, therefore increasing the pull away torque and response. It is a slouch in 'D Auto' or 'D Manual'. I don't see the point of 'D Manual' or 'S Auto' in fact? You either want to cruise in 'D Auto' or hack in 'S Manual'??? Well, I should say I do.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

ttsser said:


> Do you mean 'Sport Auto' or 'Sport Manual'. I always select Sport with Manual because it ups the revs, therefore increasing the pull away torque and response. It is a slouch in 'D Auto' or 'D Manual'. I don't see the point of 'D Manual' or 'S Auto' in fact? You either want to cruise in 'D Auto' or hack in 'S Manual'??? Well, I should say I do.


I've not driven a TTS yet but in Mk2 3.2, Sport Auto wasn't very smooth so for overtaking, changing down manually from D worked best. Use it all the time though and mpg went into the teens. D did default to 6th too soon as well, which was another reason for using it.

I changed my Mk2 for a 235i which is great, but compromised my the ride imho. I'll try a TTS when one's available reasonably locally and thanks to the useful comments on this thread, I'll have an idea of some issues to check out. Cheerrs, Nick.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

It does surprise me how many people mention they use the Auto. I probably use it around 1% or less. Very few mention that they use manual mode? I like to use ALL the car's handling/performance and that is simply not possible in Auto.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ttsser said:


> It does surprise me how many people mention they use the Auto. I probably use it around 1% or less. Very few mention that they use manual mode? I like to use ALL the car's handling/performance and that is simply not possible in Auto.


So why didn't you go for the 6 speed manual option rather than s-tronic?


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > It does surprise me how many people mention they use the Auto. I probably use it around 1% or less. Very few mention that they use manual mode? I like to use ALL the car's handling/performance and that is simply not possible in Auto.
> ...


Simple... because the S Tronic in Manual mode is awesome! It can change gear faster and smoother than any manual box! And you don't have to take your hands off the wheel.

Why have old tech when new tech has so much advantage? Nostalgia is the only genuine answer!

Any why have a sports car and drive it in automatic? Sounds a bit sketchy to me!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing wrong with nostalgia. Maybe I'm a bit outdated in my thinking but for me automatic cars are for elderly pensioners in 1.2 Nissans (and the like). Every time you hear of a car that has inexplicably been driven into a shopfront or off the end of a waterside car park you can guarantee that it was an elderly driver in an automatic. In my youth automatics were for inept drivers who couldn't master clutch control; a car with just 2 pedals just doesn't seem right. Only driven an automatic once (hire car in the States) and I hated it, I really missed going up and down through the gears.
Yes I know that some modern auto boxes are a far cry from older ones but I can't see me getting an automatic any time soon.
Anyway each to their own.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It might not be long before auto is the only option. BMW have said they're considering dropping the manual from the 5 series. They only sell about 1% as a manual.

I see the modern autos as the best of both worlds. In rush hour traffic it'll just tootle along doing all the changes for me. No slipping on and off the clutch every few seconds. When you want to be on it a bit more, flick the stick over and use the paddles. Even if you're tootling and a chance to pass comes up pulling the left paddle puts you in to attack mode. I love it. I'll never go back to manual.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

To be fair, I did say that nostalgia was the only valid answer, so I am not disagreeing with you. For all the same reasons as you, I have been an avid manual box fan all my life, but times have moved on. I have spent the last 3 years with DSG and don't miss anything about the manual box at all.

Torque converter automatics are another thing altogether... awful things!

You cannot be in full control of your driving without the manual selection of gears, be it manual or DSG in manual mode... and you won't be setting lap times with an auto!


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

KevC said:


> It might not be long before auto is the only option. BMW have said they're considering dropping the manual from the 5 series. They only sell about 1% as a manual.
> 
> I see the modern autos as the best of both worlds. In rush hour traffic it'll just tootle along doing all the changes for me. No slipping on and off the clutch every few seconds. When you want to be on it a bit more, flick the stick over and use the paddles. Even if you're tootling and a chance to pass comes up pulling the left paddle puts you in to attack mode. I love it. I'll never go back to manual.


Exactly! Glad to hear at least one other person knows to 'flick the stick over'!
But not before selecting S mode first :wink:


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

KevC said:


> It might not be long before auto is the only option. BMW have said they're considering dropping the manual from the 5 series. They only sell about 1% as a manual.
> 
> I see the modern autos as the best of both worlds. In rush hour traffic it'll just tootle along doing all the changes for me. No slipping on and off the clutch every few seconds. When you want to be on it a bit more, flick the stick over and use the paddles. Even if you're tootling and a chance to pass comes up pulling the left paddle puts you in to attack mode. I love it. I'll never go back to manual.


Interesting, I didn't know if that about BMW. Totally agree, best of both worlds.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ttsser said:


> Torque converter automatics are another thing altogether... awful things!
> 
> You cannot be in full control of your driving without the manual selection of gears, be it manual or DSG in manual mode... and you won't be setting lap times with an auto!


Would suggest you try a decent powered car with the zf8hp box in. I had it in my 435i so silky smooth, no feel of 'shunting' at low speed and when the twisty bit comes or need to overtake, Sport Mode or take it on to the paddles makes the DSG feel like a tractor by comparison. Not saying the DSG isn't good but the modern torque converter autos are really really good. Will get my tin hat and body armour out :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the ZF box on two cars, no complaints from me. 
Indeed, i'd take it over the 6speed DSG everytime.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

So why do BMW fit DSGs to their performance cars like the M3?
(Infact, all the M models are DSGs)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont get the BMW reference...
All the current real/full RS Audis get the ZF8HP box. (RS6/7 and about to be released RS5)


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I dont get the BMW reference...
> All the current real/full RS Audis get the ZF8HP box. (RS6/7 and about to be released RS5)


GrantTTS mentioned 435i

But same question, why do Audi fit DSG in their most sporty cars such as TTRS or R8?

I believe it's because they are better in manual mode for spirited driving???


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

The M cars originally had them for the shift times and the notional driver experience but things have moved on greatly

Interesting article here www.bmwblog.com/2017/04/21/bmw-m-claims ... soon-gone/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT be it RS or TDi has it because it's a line car designed around a MQB front wheel drive platform, no other reason.

If you are doing "spirited" driving it will make 0 difference in my opinion as the only advantage is when you are racing up the box. (0-60) One clutch odd, one even.. if you are moving around the box the gearbox will not have the correct gear to drop down to when needed...! It will have picked the higher gear..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I had the zf8 auto box in my M135i and M235i and I can't say I notice any difference between them and the DSG box.

I did feel with 8 gears sometimes too much was going on if your blasting down a B road in manual mode on the paddles but apart from that extra gears helped on the long motorway drives.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Ewe cudunt right it!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

I know that it's a matter of each to their own but.....

My previous car was a 2010 Porsche Boxster 2.9 with PDK which is the Porsche equivalent of Audi S Tronic. Great car and great gearbox but I always felt that without a manual gearbox the driver experience was minimised. It also had sports mode and paddles for up and downshifts but, if pushed hard, gears would still change when the electronics decided rather than me - the driver. I never really felt in full control.

I don't know if the S Tronic would be the same and without finding a very very friendly sales advisor who would allow a test drive where the upper reaches of performance could be explored to find out so I decided to follow my gut and go for manual in my new TT.

Around town or at a crawl on today's motorways I still miss the 'auto' but when you find a truly fine stretch of open road nothing beats the driver involvement of the manual box.

Yes you have to take a hand off the wheel, yes you will take longer to change gear than the electronics and yes you have to master that 3rd pedal but aren't these some of the components that driving is all about and not just putting you foot down, hanging on and letting the electronics make the decisions and changes.

The limo's, execs, 4x4's and family cars can all be 'auto' (I've had them all over the years) and it undoubtedly makes driving easier and more relaxed - but for me, in a sports car, it has to be manual all the way.

As I said at the start of this post - each to their own


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Even in the USA, the home of the auto box, the majority of reviewers on YouTube enthusiastically favour the manual box on sporty types of car like the TT/TTS, Cayman/Boxter, Mazda M5/Fiat 124 or Chevy Camaro.
The two just go together better in such cases.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

US likes them because everything is Auto, it's seen as more sporty because of it's "difference", which was the 180deg reverse of Europes view. Manuals are not sporty but neither are Autos, they are no more or less engaging either. It's just marketing and people not bright enough to see that. Define what is "sporty", it's just marketing speak for how you are TOLD to see something, it's not a real touchable/measurable thing.

I have all of the boxes right now, the only fact is Audis modern autos change gears faster than a person can for a manual box. 
I'd take the ZF box over the DSG box every time and i will never own a manual again for a "sports" car or hatch in a coupe body either for that matter  .


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm trying to decide what to go for and I already have stronic. Tried an auto mk2 TTRS last week and it was fast but plagued by the same microlag pulling away from standing start. I spent a couple of hours last night in my 2.0TT but whatever I tried, slight delay. Did launch control for first time ever. Same. Bloody. Problem. Waits half a second before launching. Enormous issue (to me). I'm planning on trying a manual soon to see what that's like. Would also love to try a MK3 TTS to see if that has the audi-problem too. I call it an Audi problem because the M3 DCT is like a dream compared to the Audi POS .


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Define what is "sporty", it's just marketing speak for how you are TOLD to see something, it's not a real touchable/measurable thing.


If 'sporty' is marketing speak and people are not bright enough to see that then what is the reason that you chose a TTS over a TT? I suspect that your considerations included engine power output, torque, brakes, handling and sound (to name but a few) i.e. things that define a vehicle as 'sporty'. The non performance enhancing specifications and options from the basic TT right up to the TTRS are broadly similar. It's the performance enhancing specifications and options that make one model more sporty than another.

The point that I was trying to make, allbeit not very clearly, was simply that in my opinion a manual is more engaging to drive and requires more driver involvement than an 'auto' and that this is usually associated with driving a sports car. I'm in no way dissing the S Tronic (as I said my Boxster PDK was an excellent car with an excellent gearbox) but, by its very nature, an auto requires less driver interaction in the driving process than a manual.

Some will agree and some will disagree but my opinion remains that a manual gearbox is the better choice for a sports car - although sales figures would tend to suggest the opposite - I guess that makes me a bit of a dinasaur  .


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Undoubtedly auto boxes are the way forwards and intimately you won't have a choice. However as can be seen from the main thrust of this thread many still prefer a manual box and quite a number of those who have an auto box are experiencing some issues with them.
Horses for courses, but as far as I'm concerned there is still some level of improvement required with auto boxes before I will choose one over a manual.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Every time I drive a manual, I love it, for about five minutes. Auto boxes are so good these days, it is no small wonder that most high performance cars don't come with a manual box anymore. Audi don't offer a manual on any RS model now. Each to their own, but I'll never go back to a manual, but as to comments that s tronic boxes aren't good enough yet - that's just cobblers. I've had double clutch autos in my last six cars (TTS, Cayman S, TTRS, S3 (8v), mk 2 RS3 and now, mk 3 TTS) and zero problems. I'm doing up to 20k a year as well. I do miss manual windows though, these electronic ones take all the fun out of opening the window :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rumney said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Define what is "sporty", it's just marketing speak for how you are TOLD to see something, it's not a real touchable/measurable thing.
> ...


But you are describing a personal feeling, or opinion in terms of engaging. Not that I'm saying you are right or wrong. its opinion as you stated, however the public preference from a sales point of view is clear as is Audis vision or direction for the future and its not manuals.

Why do audi call the least sporty TT sport.  
In terms of the changes by model, the fact they are different be it RS or S in most cases makes its sporty, not the design or shape of the change.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> US likes them because everything is Auto, it's seen as more sporty because of it's "difference", which was the 180deg reverse of Europes view. Manuals are not sporty but neither are Autos, they are no more or less engaging either. It's just marketing and people not bright enough to see that. Define what is "sporty", it's just marketing speak for how you are TOLD to see something, it's not a real touchable/measurable thing.
> 
> I have all of the boxes right now, the only fact is Audis modern autos change gears faster than a person can for a manual box.
> I'd take the ZF box over the DSG box every time and i will never own a manual again for a "sports" car or hatch in a coupe body either for that matter  .


Many of us in the US like manuals on sports cars because it makes for more engaged driving, not because there are lots of automatics and it's different. That's a rather broad generalization to make. You'll find there are plenty of manual sports car drivers in the US, and many have driven manuals their entire life - not just people who wanted something different than an automatic because they are common. Additionally, your views of "sporty" are just as much opinion as anyone else's.

For what it's worth, I do prefer dual clutch/the newer ZF 8-speed that is making the rounds lately, but due to the convenience in traffic where I unfortunately spend too much time. Driving a manual is definitely more fun and engaging to me, and if I were buying a track day only fun "sporty" car (Miata, for example), I'd pick a manual. If I were a professional racer and the ultimate track time mattered clearly the newest torque converter automatics and dual clutch automatics in a manual mode are the way to go. To each their own, but no need to make broad sweeping statements about countries and/or opinions as if they are/were fact. Plenty of room for people's different taste, no need to lump everyone into single buckets.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's Audis/BMWs and many other manufactures view in europe - all the "sports" cars are starting to only be offered with Autos. Emissions and performance being the key reasons no doubt.

My point is its only marketing telling you in the main what is sporty and people repeat it or buy into it..
Oh and the other point was i prefer he ZF gearbox to the DSG one if we go back on topic. Had manual in the first R8, I have the 7 Speed Auto now in the V10 and its leagues better IMO and more fun too than the manual ever was.

I'd also say given most in EU learn to drive manuals first vs Autos in the US, theres a difference towards the two boxes too.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

6 years with my current S tronic.

Initially loved it and in many ways it's still great. Looking for my next TT. Tried s tronic. Same old startup lag horror even on a brand new car and different gearbox.

Then Tried manual. FRIKKING AMAZING. felt like I was actually driving a car again and was able to jump out of junctions and off traffic lights with full control. *I* was driving. Wow. And I'm definitely not your typical alpha male "look at me I'm a real driver" so and so. However a 15 min test drive is different to driving day in day out. Still not made up mind. The extra speed and convenience of the s tronic might push me that way but I'm not sure I can live with another few years of the startup lag nightmare.

Unless the mk3 tt is massively different to the mk2, any suggestion that Audi have arrived and the s tronic supersedes manual is fairy tale thinking. Manual mode in the auto is not the same as actually driving a manual although there are similarities. Startup lag is a total dreadful nightmare to me. The little quirks of annoyingness exist in other areas as well. There's still a long way to go for Audi (much better with BMW though). Sure there are pros and yes it's no longer the case that manuals are definitely better. They're different and each have their strengths and weaknesses.

Seriously thinking of going BMW with their infinitely superior DCT even though I can't stand BMW or the M3. Decisions decisions....


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

I appreciate I've come late to the party and I'm the only one here, but this is for the benefit of anyone in the months/years to come reading this thread I guess 

I actually tried the TTS last week and I can say that my previous post above may well be wrong. And quite frankly I'm quite confused. My issue (I keep harping on about) is pulling off from a standing start with S tronics.

As it happens the TTS is actually a different beast in this regard to anything Mk2 and that's quite refreshing. When you put the electronic handbrake on it seems that it keeps the clutch at bite point and the car is totally stationary. Then all you have to do is press gas and it instantly moves so it seems the "DSG" lag (not turbo lag) that I and others have been crying about may well actually be fixed.

But... then it seems the turbo lag is really quite severe. As in, I you press gas, and it really does move forwards quite pathetically until the turbo kicks in (then it flies!). So now I'm not sure... is it purely an issue of the turbo lag now, or is there some sort of halfway house stuff going on where the clutch does connect straight away, but there is some sort of protection slowing it down. It could be that the amazingly instant performance of BMW's DCT is down to the fact that it's naturally aspirated. I'm not convinced though.

Whatever it is, is kind of annoying. I don't get it.

I can't compare with the Mk3 TT, but certainly the difference in terms of performance between this and my Mk2 TT is night and day. It's an incredibly powerful car, but in typical Audi fashion it shields you from feeling it. I somehow got up to very high speed thinking I was doing 30. It can be quite misleading. I love that about Audi. The comfort yet the speed. No go-karting nonsense here.

The car itself, well... it's an absolute dream in terms of the tech. I mean it really is that good. Mk2 is 10 years old. This stuff is 10 years into the future. It's quite phenomenal to be honest.

My only decision now remains - ST TTRS Mk2 or ST TTS MK3.

People are making comments about dynamic and sports mode making a difference - perhaps this lag will be less with dynamic and sports mode. I think I might've got confused and guessed that dynamic automatically means sport mode and perhaps I was trying jumping off the line in dynamic but not in sport. Does it? I'm not sure... Perhaps I had it just dynamic and not sport. I'm properly confused now. Perhaps need to try it again.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Only had mine for 4 days but am sure dynamic and sports mode are the same.

I find you just pull back the S-Tronic from D to S (sport) and its then in Dynamic driving mode.

For drive to work I love comfort as I never get above 40, stop starting all the time. Play time = Dynamic, Everything comes to life :lol:

Over speed bumps and around town " Comfort" is like being in a saloon car, from my MK2 S-Line, speed bumps were harsh now there all soft and nice. Love that about the MK3. Along with thousand other things.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Nyxx. Congrats. Awesome car.

So put it into sports and you're automatically in dynamic. What about if it's in dynamic - does that automatically put it in sports?

I'm wondering if I had it maybe in dynamic setting but not in sports mode hence the slow pull off.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Personally never had a problem with pick up off the line, standing still without handbrake on decent squirt of loud pedal always gets you going  
I notice lag more in moving traffic when I want to overtake or approach setup/accelerate away from a roundabout two options take it on to the paddles or tap the gearshift back to enter S mode. Really don't have a problem for quick open country out of town driving or for that matter ebb and flow in towns - use the limit a lot in those long continuous speed zones it is very easy to build speed up without trying.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

GrantTTS said:


> Personally never had a problem with pick up off the line, standing still without handbrake on decent squirt of loud pedal always gets you going
> I notice lag more in moving traffic when I want to overtake or approach setup/accelerate away from a roundabout two options take it on to the paddles or tap the gearshift back to enter S mode. Really don't have a problem for quick open country out of town driving or for that matter ebb and flow in towns - use the limit a lot in those long continuous speed zones it is very easy to build speed up without trying.


Still without electronic handbrake creeps though (unless uphill) doesn't it?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Doesn't pose a problem for me. Yes you have to keep foot on brake unless you put it into Neutral/Park which I only do in long standing traffic (railway crossings, jams etc). Using the Handbrake means there is a delay as it releases after all it is an electronic actuator that has to physically move after the command input. My wife has a Golf with HHA/Auto handbrake and I find it can be a pain for manoeuvring around in a confined space, so there are pros and cons.

To be fair if you think there is a problem with initial pickup from a standstill you are worrying about nothing, in a TTS if you try doing racing starts all the time you will quickly win too many prizes in the form of points to be allowed to drive anyway.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

GrantTTS said:


> Yes you have to keep foot on brake unless you put it into Neutral/Park which I only do in long standing traffic (railway crossings, jams etc).


Unless you paid £90 for the hold assist option (button next to the handbrake) which applies it for you so you can take your foot off the brake and leave it in D. When you touch the accelerator it releases it straight away.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

KevC said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you have to keep foot on brake unless you put it into Neutral/Park which I only do in long standing traffic (railway crossings, jams etc).
> ...


Ah ok so perhaps this thing I tried where as soon as you press throttle the handbrake automatically stops, is the hold assist?

Thanks Grant, but there are no laws against acceleration or for getting an instant throttle response from standstill at junctions and roundabouts. In terms of points and racing there's plenty of power once it's moving to build up points.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Ah ok so perhaps this thing I tried where as soon as you press throttle the handbrake automatically stops, is the hold assist?


Yep.
Next to the handbrake button is another button. If that's on then when you come to a stop, the handbrake light at the top of the dash comes on in green and you can take your foot off the brake pedal (and leave it in whatever drive mode you're in). It keeps the brakes applied until you press the accelerator again.

If you're doing a bit of delicate manoeuvring in a tight car park for instance, you can turn it off so you have a slightly smoother way of rolling the car around on the autobox creep.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

KevC said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok so perhaps this thing I tried where as soon as you press throttle the handbrake automatically stops, is the hold assist?
> ...


keeps the handbrakes on? I think I was told it's the handbrake that's on (the red light on the handbrake button comes on). didn't notice anything in the dash, but the dash was all weird and wonderful and colourful to me so I probably missed it


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes it disengages the clutch and puts the handbrake on for you. That's why the light in green because the car is still in a drive mode. When you stop and put it in neutral the light is red. It's well worth the money.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

KevC said:


> Yes it disengages the clutch and puts the handbrake on for you. That's why the light in green because the car is still in a drive mode. When you stop and put it in neutral the light is red. It's well worth the money.


From reading other posts, it seems Hill Hold Assist applies the normal brakes, NOT the handbrake. This means the brake lights remain shining into the car behind until you start moving off.

Personally, I like the creeping "feature" of an Auto, and I would prefer to engage the handbrake when I want (which you can do still in Drive from my understanding), rather than have to remember to disengage Hill Hold Assist everytime I want to utilise that creeping feature


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

jonstatt said:


> From reading other posts, it seems Hill Hold Assist applies the normal brakes, NOT the handbrake. This means the brake lights remain shining into the car behind until you start moving off.
> 
> Personally, I like the creeping "feature" of an Auto, and I would prefer to engage the handbrake when I want (which you can do still in Drive from my understanding), rather than have to remember to disengage Hill Hold Assist everytime I want to utilise that creeping feature


Yep thats how it works, its pretty handy in traffic jams, so you don't have to keep applying the handbrake or keep your foot on the brake, but thats pretty much the only time I use it. It works pretty well, since it only engages when you've come to a complete stop, and to get moving again just takes a light brush of the accelerator where it will begin to creep. I think its worth getting, purely for traffic jams, but thats about it.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I have that in my current car and leave it switched on permanently. I inadvertently did not choose the option in my new car which starts build next week, but wish I had.
Even when switched on, whether it holds the brakes or not is your choice, depending on how hard you press the brake pedal.

1. Use brakes normally to stop at a junction ready to pull out, no hold and no dashboard lights, with the clutch still engaged enough to creep
2. Press the brake a little harder and the green hold light comes on with brake lights remaining on
3. Press the brake harder again and the engine stops, still leaving brake lights on. Engine remains off when you take foot off brake pedal
4. Pulling handbrake switches off the brake lights and the green symbol turns red

To pull away from any of the above you just apply throttle, but pulling away from 1. above is the most responsive, short of using launch control!
In the last few days I have experimented driving with it switched off, just to see what the new car will be like. It's fine without, but once you've had it, or at least once you've learnt to use it properly, you will miss it when it's gone&#8230; at least I will!


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Gosh, I thought my 2007 TT Stronic was high tech... this is all a little confusing, but also high tech and cool.

So with mine thankfully I have a manual handbrake. I've overcome the initial take-off lag by pulling the handbrake and releasing it as soon as I need to pull away. This is because if the main brakes are on it takes time for the Stronic to engage hence the lag.

But the new TTS is all gizmoey it seems with various sorts of electric handbrakes that's getting a little over my head now. When I tried the TTS I flipped the little handbrake button at traffic lights and the car would just stay there. I understood this was the handbrake and not the main brakes. Then when pressing throttle it immediately goes off and the car moves. Fantastic stuff, no lag... but my issue is it does move forwards slowly. I'm not sure if that's the general turbo lag of the engine or if it's just that it's initially actually just in creep mode for the first half second or so before it allows the throttle to actually feed the engine. If that button actually does the main brakes then perhaps its the same lag as with Mk2. Confused!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

With the parking brake is on, when you put your foot on the throttle it only has to since there is enough power to move forward/creep forward to release. Becasue for all it knows you might only want to move 10ft forward in a line of traffic.

Put you foot down like you want to pull of fast and you will.

So dont tickle it :wink:


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> With the parking brake is on, when you but you foot on the throttle it only has to since there is enough power to move forward/creep forward to release. Becasue as for all it knows you might only want to move 10ft forward in a line of traffic. Put you foot down like you want to pull of fast and you will.
> So dont tickle it :wink:


Mate I'm not sure I followed that, possibly some typos or me being slow. When I tried it I didn't tickle it at all I really slammed it but it seems to just go into a creep/ slow forward until the boost kicks in.

I'm going to have to have another test drive I reckon. This time will put it in dynamic and in sport and floor it. If it doesn't give me the response my 2.0 Mk2 TT does I'm going with a mk2 TTRS


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Sorry I wrote it to fast.

Anyway gl with test drive. The TTS with lauch is IRL low 4s





I have to say after a fews days in mind The MK3 is a totaly diffrent level to the MK2, if I had to choose a MK3 TTS or a MK2 RS ( I know a few mates with them). I would give it about 0.00001 of a second to go for the MK3 TTS.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> But the new TTS is all gizmoey it seems with various sorts of electric handbrakes that's getting a little over my head now. When I tried the TTS I flipped the little handbrake button at traffic lights and the car would just stay there. I understood this was the handbrake and not the main brakes. Then when pressing throttle it immediately goes off and the car moves. Fantastic stuff, no lag... but my issue is it does move forwards slowly. I'm not sure if that's the general turbo lag of the engine or if it's just that it's initially actually just in creep mode for the first half second or so before it allows the throttle to actually feed the engine. If that button actually does the main brakes then perhaps its the same lag as with Mk2. Confused!


If you don't have the auto hold option fitted then it behaves like this:
1. Use brakes normally to stop at a junction ready to pull out, with the clutch still engaged enough to creep when releasing the brakes
2. Press the brake a little harder and and the engine stops. Release the brake and the engine restarts
3. Pulling handbrake on will stop the creep until you press/hit the throttle when the handbrake will automatically release

Step 2 is annoying for someone used to using the auto hold. I am used to pressing hard on the brake pedal to stop the engine and hold the brakes, but every time I release the brake pedal the engine restarts! Just have to get used to pulling the handbrake switch before releasing the brakes to stop this happening... such a drag :lol:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

ttsser said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> > But the new TTS is all gizmoey it seems with various sorts of electric handbrakes that's getting a little over my head now. When I tried the TTS I flipped the little handbrake button at traffic lights and the car would just stay there. I understood this was the handbrake and not the main brakes. Then when pressing throttle it immediately goes off and the car moves. Fantastic stuff, no lag... but my issue is it does move forwards slowly. I'm not sure if that's the general turbo lag of the engine or if it's just that it's initially actually just in creep mode for the first half second or so before it allows the throttle to actually feed the engine. If that button actually does the main brakes then perhaps its the same lag as with Mk2. Confused!
> ...


Good feedback! Maybe I should have gone for this option. But when I test drove the car, I found it annoying. Like when I approached a roundabout I had got in the habit with an auto of edging slowing into the roundabout, waiting for that moment of attack and entry. So when I found it kept stopping completely I found it very awkward. I equate creeping, to using the clutch on a manual to slowly move forwards. Yes you can do it completely with the accelerator, but I find the control more granular, controlling the creep with the brake, or feathering the clutch on a manual. I had not appreciate that if I had pressed the brake a little more gently I could have still got the creep mode!


----------

